# Any Nikon Coolpix P510 users?



## Sskyl

New to photography here and just picked up this camera. I was wondering if anyone else had this particular model.


----------



## StandingBear1983

Don't have it but its pretty cool to play with a 1000mm lens  specially if you like sports and wildlife. one would get it only for the zoom


----------



## morganza

StandingBear1983 said:


> Don't have it but its pretty cool to play with a 1000mm lens  specially if you like sports and wildlife. one would get it only for the zoom



Hahaa, that's both funny and true.


----------



## Paisan

Sskyl said:


> New to photography here and just picked up this camera. I was wondering if anyone else had this particular model.


I've got one and I love it. Don't let the rampant snootery get to you -- you can take some stunning pics with that camera. :thumbup:


----------



## RustyWhitney

I got a P510 a month ago and have been taking pretty good photos of newly hatched bald eagle chicks from about 500 feet away using its amazing 1000mm (equiv.) zoom lens. Two 30-second video slide shows from this year include crows harassing parents and 4-week-old chicks: [video=youtube;yJjdkyok_Jo]http://youtu.be/yJjdkyok_Jo[/URL] 

And another wih parents and 5-week-old chicks tearing into their food this last Sunday: http://youtu.be/ALETtxnuuxU[/video]...p but that considerablly sharpens the result.


----------



## Fidi

Hello,
yes, I have a P510, too!
I've got mine only since the beginning of May but even though I shot in auto with a little Nikon "pocket digicam" for some years before, I find it that difficult to get used to and along with the different programs and features of the P510.

The focal width is very helpluf in shooting seagulls on the water and in flight.
I also like the in-camera-editing features.
I love the IS,which must be far better than the one in most entry-level-DSLRs, as far as I read.

Here are some smaples of my photos:
Photo 1: Macro,
Photo 2: Night shot/ "midnight dawning",
Photo 3: Seagulls in flight/ (Picture control: Vivid colors),
Photo 4: Picture control "monochrome/ b/w"),
Photo 5 Effects/ painting (works well if you shoot through a window on a bright day; works less well, if you shoot indoors, on a less bright day...),
Photo 6: selective color,
Photo 7: The obligatory moon shot, that everyone (?) has to try first thing after buying that cam?!

_____________________
PS
Question  concerning the P510:
Sometimes *I cannot choose every aperture in A*, but only, say, 5.6  to 8 or only 3.6 to 4.5.
Up to now, no one has been able to explain that to me.
In one shooting, right after having taken a photo with f/3.0 it is possible that I am not "allowed" to reselect that aperture - then this is underlayed by a grey line and the ones I am "allowed" to choose are in black.
Can anyone tell me why  that is and how I can possibly change that?


----------



## robb7833

what are the settings to take pics of the moon with nikon coolpix p510


----------



## grimidol

Hi Rob
I only got mine 3 days ago but what i did was left it in auto and that worked ok then i did it in night also came out ok 




Just play and see how you get on


----------



## grimidol

took this one in night mode land scape 5 minutes ago


----------



## teagranny

RustyWhitney said:


> Only serious short-coming is the tiny battery. My workaround for that is an external battery pack.
> 
> Only significant weakness in the P510 images is a colored shadowing, perhaps a form of lens flare, that appears next to high contrast subjects near the sides of the images. In these examples on YouTube, a dark bird wing against a bright blue sky gives a blue edge to the wing that can be almost a dozen pixels wide.
> 
> Suggestion: To get sharper images at 1000mm using interval mode with camera on a tripod, be sure to turn off VR and switch to aperature (A) mode rather than programmed (P) so that you can stop down from wide open f/5.9. It only drops about one stop but that considerablly sharpens the result.



New here - I just bought the P510 a few weeks ago and it's a steep learning curve for me as I really don't understand much about cameras.    I'm interested in your suggestion about turning off the VR when using the tripod as I found that when shooting birds from the deck at full zoom they weren't very clear.   

Also interested in the external battery and where to get it.   Also, is there such a thing as a remote control for it as it would be nice to set it up further away from the hummingbird feeder...


----------



## varun145

hey,
i too use a nikon P510 and to be honest i love the features.
its lens is slow but i think with enough precision its possible to get some amazing clicks.​http://varunsrivastava.tumblr.com
in my tumblr you can see some of the pictures i clicked with it​


----------



## lizbethR

Has anyone gotten a external battery pack an where??


----------



## StandingBear1983

just to let you know folks, Canon came out with the 50SX 1200mm zoom which shoots RAW. Canon win this time around as for superzooms  :hippie:


----------



## GHTavo

Hello, Got mine... ^_^  I am exited about how the pictures are taken. I have not read all the manual yet.  I want to figure out how to zoom in and ount during video recording.  No moon in the recent evenings but when it comes, Ill shoot it.  I will take a couple of pics for sharing them with you.


----------



## Andy Ryan

Hiya i just joined here. I am an avid user of the Nikon Coolpix P510. I absolutley love it. Im still getting used to all the settings on it. I used to do photograhpy many years ago in my 20s.
The only thing that i would like to be able to do is add filters like a polorizing filter so been looking for a lens adapter for it. Has anybody ever bought one for this camera & if so where from?


----------



## Mike Drone

*grumble... now I have to buy another camera...*  *sigh*


----------



## Andy Ryan

Why do you have to buy another camera?


----------



## Mike Drone

Sskyl said:


> New to photography here and just picked up this camera. I was wondering if anyone else had this particular model.



Welcome to the forum!  Awesome camera =]



Andy Ryan said:


> Why do you have to buy another camera?



Cameraholic, I want them all =]

*on another note I have a deep passion for the history, culture, industry, and all things photography =]


----------

